# (-: Spring fever has struck! Guess what we done did? :-)



## jtakeman (Mar 30, 2013)

Title says it all, Check pic and guess how we cured our spring fever!




​


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 30, 2013)

Ooooh..... Didnt we just buy a new (used) boat last Spring?? 

Nice.  Any Full pics??


----------



## gbreda (Mar 30, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Ooooh..... Didnt we just buy a new (used) boat last Spring??
> 
> Nice. Any Full pics??


 

Must have been workin some real angles to pull this one off with the wifey 

C'mon J.... Give it up, PICS PLEEZ or it aint real


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 30, 2013)

Wife said I have exactly 4 years to pay off what ever I bought before we need collage funds! So, I just had to. 

Long story Dex, Mostly the color of the hull was a pita to keep clean and not enough power to pull it when fully loaded. Price of a motor was half what a new boat cost and didn't really increase the old boats value. So We traded it in and bought its big sister that will pull a full load at 60 plus. 

G, All I'll say is I installed a small pellet stove in the dog house. 



​


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 30, 2013)

He sure looks like a Happy camper!!  Congratulations


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 30, 2013)

There goes the money for brews.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 30, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> There goes the money for brews.


 
More than brews, No steak either. We'll be eating pasta, mac and cheese and PBJ sandwiches for a long time. 

But hey, We stimulated the economy a lil.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 30, 2013)

You'll need a third job.   

I understand that pellet stove cleaners are needed.


----------



## fossil (Mar 30, 2013)

I know you sneaked aside some gas $$$ for that new beauty.  Sure looks like fun.  Rick


----------



## ChandlerR (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice Jay!  Nothing like a big honkin' motor on a bass boat!  My last boat was a Baja jet boat with a 175 hp Merc. The boat was 15 feet long and liked to go fast.

The clock is ticking for the payoff. Four years go fast!  Raman noodles?


----------



## gbreda (Mar 30, 2013)

ChandlerR said:


> Very nice Jay! Nothing like a big honkin' motor on a bass boat! My last boat was a Baja jet boat with a 175 hp Merc. The boat was 15 feet long and liked to go fast.
> 
> The clock is ticking for the payoff. Four years go fast! Raman noodles?


 

_"Boat liked to go fast_"......tried that line with the State Troopers on 93 between Mas and NH back in the day. It was me that got the tickets, not the suped up sports car 

Jay is gonna be chowing down them Raman noodles as well as franks n' beans for a while, but it's worth it-especially if his boy is involved. You only live once and if you can pull it off DO IT and make some great memories for the older years ! 

Fire up the Enviro Mini for the doghouse and enjoy them Infernos ! !


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 30, 2013)

fossil said:


> I know you sneaked aside some gas $$$ for that new beauty. Sure looks like fun. Rick


 
Uh oh, Knew I forgot something! 



ChandlerR said:


> Very nice Jay! Nothing like a big honkin' motor on a bass boat! My last boat was a Baja jet boat with a 175 hp Merc. The boat was 15 feet long and liked to go fast.
> 
> The clock is ticking for the payoff. Four years go fast! Raman noodles?


Time sure flies, Yesterday I was changin diapers. Now he's in his teens. Not long he'll be off on his own. So I'm gonna make the best of these last few and this is the thing we love to do the best!
Every time we head out in this will be priceless memories. We are going to enjoy this very much and the money spent to me is well worth every penny.


----------



## fossil (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll spot you a loan.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 30, 2013)

gbreda said:


> _"Boat liked to go fast_"......tried that line with the State Troopers on 93 between Mas and NH back in the day. It was me that got the tickets, not the suped up sports car
> 
> Jay is gonna be chowing down them Raman noodles as well as franks n' beans for a while, but it's worth it-especially if his boy is involved. You only live once and if you can pull it off DO IT and make some great memories for the older years !
> 
> Fire up the Enviro Mini for the doghouse and enjoy them Infernos ! !


 

If I could double like a post this one is it! Gonna get the most I can with the time I have before he's off on his own journey! Making these memories sure has been a blast for both of us.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Mar 31, 2013)

Baddazzz vessel there buddy


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 31, 2013)

Is that a 150Hp Evinrude? Sweet engines! And an even sweeter boat! At work I operate a Hurricane Zodiac with twin 150s. They are easier on gas than one would think. The e-tec engines are amazingly quiet, burn barely any oil (about 40% less than a normal 2 stroke 150Hp) and go like snot!

Yeeeeehaaa! You're going to have fun!

Andrew


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 31, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Is that a 150Hp Evinrude? Sweet engines! And an even sweeter boat! At work I operate a Hurricane Zodiac with twin 150s. They are easier on gas than one would think. The e-tec engines are amazingly quiet, burn barely any oil (about 40% less than a normal 2 stroke 150Hp) and go like snot!
> 
> Yeeeeehaaa! You're going to have fun!
> 
> Andrew


 
The standard 150 E-tec is supposed to push this around 60 or so. The High output model is supposed to add a few more. It won't set the water on fire like the 250/300 HP pro boats, But it will keep up with any other 150 HP and some of the 175 hp Ranger-Skeeter-Triton and Nitro's.

The boat we are trading in also has a Evinrude DI and it was great on fuel and oil. Looked at other boats with the Yammies HPDI and The Merc's opti. But the E-tec and Evinrude was what we liked. Harder to find on a boat without ordering one. Most have Merc's. Skeeter had the best price with a special deal on the ZTX190 and a 150HPDI. So this dealer got the Stratos as close as he could to that price.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 31, 2013)

What would be the top speed ?   

Biggest (but not the top quality such as even rude) motors I have seen is a Yamaha 350. A boat I operated had twin 350s. I was told (could be a lie) that they are the Toyota tundra engine sideways....or something like that. They were on a 9.75 m RHIB built by Kanter.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 1, 2013)

Once its properly setup(jackplate hight and prop pitch) we should see Mid 60's(approx 65) when it has a light load. Low 60's fully loaded. So if we leave half our junk home, Its should about fly! 

Approximately 10 MPH faster than the tradin boat, While hauling 400 pounds more gear.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 1, 2013)

Holy crap! that is a missile! That is 100 KM/h! Fastest I have ever gone is 45 knots. But I can do that in a 7 foot choppy sea.

Wow..mid 65s. Correct me if I am wrong, bass fishing competitions are races to get to the best spots?

ANdrew


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 1, 2013)

Pretty much nails it, When the fish aren't bitting we just race around.


----------



## gbreda (Apr 1, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Pretty much nails it, *When the fish aren't bitting we just race around.*


 
Would that look anything like a HD full of pellet pigs and someone announces "FREE TON OF PELLETS TO ANYONE THAT FINDS THE HIDDEN GOLDEN BAG" over the speakers?


----------



## Jags (Apr 1, 2013)

You done good with that E-tec.. Work up to your top speed. That combo can get a little "dancy" on the rear. And have a whole bunch of fun, too.

(helping my neighbor put a new150 E-tec on his 28ft toon in the upcoming weekends)


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 1, 2013)

Another reason I didn't upgrade the motor on the boat we are trading in. That is supposed to be an absolute handful with a 150 on it. It already chine walked with the 115 on it.

The 285XL is supposed to handle the higher horsepower better. There could be some chine walking, But hopefully it will be that bad.

Keep me posted on how the 150 pushes the toonage. AKA party barge!


----------



## Jags (Apr 1, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Keep me posted on how the 150 pushes the toonage. AKA party barge!


 
Going from and OLD 115 to the new 150. Should be about a 26-28 mph toon with 2-4 people on it. Noise and fuel consumption are the two big reasons for the new power plant. That 150 will use considerably less fuel (at most all speeds) than the old 115. We put lots of hours on it. Last year we went through 14 gallons of two stroke oil (50:1). Do the math on that one.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice...That should get you to the fish in a hurry!!

You and your boy must be praying for some warmer weather!!


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 2, 2013)

Winter just doesn't seem to want to leave this year. The lakes we fish are still iced over. Its going to be a bit before we can splash it and see how she handles. Neither one of us has any patience, But we hope the ice is gone this weekend.

We can't wait to get it home and start using it. We ordered a couple of options(portside console-jackplate ect.) and it might be a few weeks before they come in and are installed. So for now its a waiting game. Neither one of us kids has any patience, I think the Mrs. will be cookoo by the time the boat is ready!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 3, 2013)

Jags said:


> 14 gallons of two stroke oil (50:1).​


 
Holy dead dinosaurs batman.... 

Oh yeah, nice ride J.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 3, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Holy dead dinosaurs batman....
> 
> Oh yeah, nice ride J.


 
I figure thats about 700 gallons of gas to go along with the 50:1 oil. Thats a lot of party barging time on the water.

Thanks, Hopefully were on the water before the first payment is due. But it looks like that may not happen.


----------



## Jags (Apr 3, 2013)

I think we are on water more than we are on land.

Jay - get that kiddo out there.  That time is what make memories.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 3, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> The standard 150 E-tec is supposed to push this around 60 or so. The High output model is supposed to add a few more. It won't set the water on fire like the 250/300 HP pro boats, But it will keep up with any other 150 HP and some of the 175 hp Ranger-Skeeter-Triton and Nitro's.
> 
> The boat we are trading in also has a Evinrude DI and it was great on fuel and oil. Looked at other boats with the Yammies HPDI and The Merc's opti. But the E-tec and Evinrude was what we liked. Harder to find on a boat without ordering one. Most have Merc's. Skeeter had the best price with a special deal on the ZTX190 and a 150HPDI. So this dealer got the Stratos as close as he could to that price.


 You'll like the E-Tec, we have the 50 horse on our boat, it's been in the shop once, turned out to be water in the gas.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 3, 2013)

Time to join ctfisherman.com


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 5, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Time to join ctfisherman.com


 
I prolly won't because I'd never be on the water. Between here and there, I would be yakkin and not fishing. 

I chat at CTfishtalk from time to time. That site is free and there are a few good chaps there. Peco is a pip to say the least! Wish I had the time to fish as much as he does!


----------



## Branson4720 (Apr 5, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Wife said I have exactly 4 years to pay off what ever I bought before we need collage funds! So, I just had to.
> 
> Long story Dex, Mostly the color of the hull was a pita to keep clean and not enough power to pull it when fully loaded. Price of a motor was half what a new boat cost and didn't really increase the old boats value. So We traded it in and bought its big sister that will pull a full load at 60 plus.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## save$ (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, that looks like fun waiting to happen.  The little man looked pleased with it.  I want to see some pic's of the fish before you toss them back in. 
My son bought a nice set up last fall.  There was a guy a bit short on cash, so he took a loss and sold it for the quick cash recovery.  My son knowes the perosn.   He has been very anxious to get it in the water. The ice is out of the Kennebec.  I bet he gets it wet this weekend.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't believe I missed that beauty the first time around.... Enjoy that fishing - our boys usually make sure they get out at least once a summer to go fishing with Dad. They also got in a couple of canoe trips and lots of ice fishing as kids. Good memories... Now we're lucky to get everyone home for Christmas at one time

Make sure you use those PFDs ... the kids lost one of their friends in high school when he was thrown out of the boat It's a rule they've grown up with at our house - like seat belts!


----------



## Xena (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice ride Jay , enjoy it.   What was your old boat?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 13, 2013)

Xena said:


> Nice ride Jay , enjoy it. What was your old boat?


 
Most likely a trade-in!!


----------



## Xena (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes I know, I'm asking Jay what make/model the other boat was.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 19, 2013)

Xena said:


> Yes I know, I'm asking Jay what make/model the other boat was.


 
Sorry Xena, I didn't get the update on the new posts. Old boat was also a Stratos. Vindicator 17
year was 2000 with a 2003 115HP evinrude DI.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/my-new-to-me-boat.83543/

Still awaiting the new one. The factory seems to have lost the port side console. We'll go fetch it next week with or without it. The water calls!


----------



## Xena (Apr 20, 2013)

The trade in boat was real nice.  For some reason I thought your son was adult age and married.  Must be thinking of someone else who bass fishes with their son.   Hope you have a great seaon of fishing!


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 20, 2013)

Xena said:


> The trade in boat was real nice. For some reason I thought your son was adult age and married. Must be thinking of someone else who bass fishes with their son.  Hope you have a great seaon of fishing!


 
He's only 13 going on 20.  We should have sold the old boat out right. Would have got a better return. But we couldn't wait. There are a ton of used ones out there if your interested. 

Fished off land this weekend, Only made us itch for the boat even more! Little ones were all we could reach. The lunkers are a bit deep just yet! We'll be getting it next weekend for sure now!


----------



## Xena (Apr 20, 2013)

Nah don't want another bass boat.  I've had this for over a decade now. My brother and I did a semi resto on and I'm going to be selling it as I've been using it less and less since I now prefer to fish the places that don't allow gas engines from my kayak.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 21, 2013)

Xena said:


> Nah don't want another bass boat. I've had this for over a decade now. My brother and I did a semi resto on and I'm going to be selling it as I've been using it less and less since I now prefer to fish the places that don't allow gas engines from my kayak.


 
Nice lil rig!


----------



## WoodPorn (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice ride J...Make sure your frosty beverages are firmly seated when taking off in that rocket!

I'll be shoving off in the Ole' Starcraft in a few weeks......have fun with the boy!


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 24, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Nice ride J...Make sure your frosty beverages are firmly seated when taking off in that rocket!
> 
> I'll be shoving off in the Ole' Starcraft in a few weeks......have fun with the boy!


 
Brings back some memories of my first boat. Looks like she's still in fine shape. What year?


----------



## WoodPorn (Apr 25, 2013)

1965 Starcraft Arrow
1966 Evinrude 40

The only thing that's not OEM is the Teleflex sys.
Maybe you're feeling nostalgic enough to trade?????


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 25, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Maybe you're feeling nostalgic enough to trade?????


 
Um, Well. No.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Um, Well. No.


 
You should have offered him pellets...


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 28, 2013)

We went and brought the new toy home yesterday. Took it for a little spin today and took some pic's of it in its parking spot. Besides a few finishing touches(once a little cash is available) it fits right in. Goes like heck(no GPS yet, But est it at around 65 MPH) and tows like a dream. I'll post some pic's of my son driving once we get it out fishing next weekend.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 28, 2013)

That's beautiful JT...Congrats on the new toy!!


----------



## save$ (Apr 28, 2013)

That is a fine looking boat.   I'll bet you will have many fine trips on that with your son.    
My son got a new bass boat.  He took his wife and daughters out yesterday.  They had a lot of fun.  He said the fishing was fantastic.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 29, 2013)

save$ said:


> That is a fine looking boat. I'll bet you will have many fine trips on that with your son.
> My son got a new bass boat. He took his wife and daughters out yesterday. They had a lot of fun. He said the fishing was fantastic.


 
Wow, nice fish!


----------



## save$ (Apr 29, 2013)

The lakes, rivers, and streams all good fairly good to fish in around here.  Mostly bass,  white fish etc.  In the river about a half mile from us, it is tidal water.   When the striped bass come in, there is a lot of activity on the water.  You don't need a boat to get good action with those fish.  There is also Atlantic and short nose sturgeon.  There are a lot of restrictions on what size stripers you can keep.  All the sturgeon have to be put back in the river.  Those sturgeon are huge,  several feet long.  In the summer, it is common to see them leaping out of the water and smashing flat down.  I was told this is their way of cleaning their skin.  In our lakes we have salmon, trout, etc.   One lake near here has northern Pike which were transplanted here.  They would like  to rid the lake of them because they have had a very negative impact on the native fish.   In another near by lake there are goldfish,  huge ones, not koi.   Maine has some very strict laws about what
,where,  and when you can fish for, with, or in.   Anyone fishing really needs to keep a book with them so them can look up ther current laws for fishing in any body of water.  We have a lot of wardens that ck on you whenever the come across where you are.
I gave away my boat,  but I still like going out when one of my sons asks me to go with them.


----------



## smokinj (May 1, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> More than brews, No steak either. We'll be eating pasta, mac and cheese and PBJ sandwiches for a long time.
> 
> But hey, We stimulated the economy a lil.


 
Looks more like fish Sammy's to me!


----------



## jtakeman (May 4, 2013)

The boy and I took the new toy out today. Had a hoot and really enjoyed our day on the water  together. He spent most of the day being captain and dad was delegated as the crew! He handled the boat well and was grinning from ear to ear! So was I! My lil pal is growing way too fast!

We had one of the best days on the water, We caught over 20 nice bass. Joey had a couple of good ones(18" LMB approx 3 lbs.- 16" SMB approx 2 1/2 lbs.). See pic's


----------



## Lake Girl (May 5, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> The boy and I took the new toy out today. Had a hoot and really enjoyed our day on the water together. He spent most of the day being captain and dad was delegated as the crew! He handled the boat well and was grinning from ear to ear! So was I! My lil pal is growing way too fast!


 
Not sure what you folks have for boating regs now but here's Ontario's:
*REGULATIONS*
*Age and power restrictions*
· Under 12, unaccompanied by someone 16 or older, maximum engine power 7.5 kw (10 hp).
· 12 - 15, unaccompanied by someone 16 or older, maximum power 30 kw (40 hp).
· People under 16 may not operate a personal water craft.

Needless to say anyone over 16 has to have the operator's license.  When I took the older boys for the course, I went along and got mine.  The instructors were not well rounded in their boating experience - only motor boat experience, no sailing, only once on a pwc - supposed to be a safe boating course.  I think I was as qualified to teach the course as they were  No practical skills like knots or actually getting in a boat!  My younger son just read the book and took the test when he worked for a local camp

I'm not sure any of this makes for safe boaters but there you go... government at work


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 5, 2013)

Nice JT...Good lookin' boy!!  20 bass = great day!!

How did the new ride drive and handle (might have to ask your son)??  LOL


----------



## save$ (May 5, 2013)

I saw a good size boat come in and crash on the bank of rocks on the shore of the Gardiner Landing, Kennebec river.  The two occupants, a father and his toddler son went flying up and out both landing on the lawn ahead of the rocks.   The farther said he didn't understand how it happened as his son was doing a good job steering the boat down the river!


----------



## Jags (May 6, 2013)

Nice fish, Jay.  Those smallies pull like a D9 cat.  Love playing around with them.


----------



## jtakeman (May 6, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Nice JT...Good lookin' boy!! 20 bass = great day!!
> 
> How did the new ride drive and handle (might have to ask your son)?? LOL


 
Handled nice! I got to drive for a little bit, Then he hogged all the fun.

Lake girl, I was with him the whole time. In CT he needs to be with an adult, AFAIK no restrictions on HP.

Jags, We love the smallie action. They are a hoot to get to the boat, Never quite fighting. Once the water warms a bit more, We'll hit the deeper flats-drop offs and points with drops shots. Right now the largies are a bit more aggressive(pre-spawn). They are just getting near the beds. We did see some male's working beds in shallow water. Next weekend we should see the females move in.


----------



## Jags (May 6, 2013)

Nothing like smacking a big fat piggy on the nose when she is trying to bed down.  I have seen them actually push a plastic away with closed mouth.  Sometimes ya gotta tick them off.


----------



## jtakeman (May 14, 2013)

Just a few more pic's. Wife tagged a long this time and took some pic's from shore. We drop her(and the dog) off at a beach area/nature trails so they can do their thing. My son and I love the new toy, I think the Mrs. likes it too(cause I got nothing to b*tch about n ow)! This thing is sweet and comfy to fish outa, Were both having a hoot with it!


----------



## Jags (May 14, 2013)

Jay - that is a sweet ride.  I am looking to step up in boats, but I need more freeboard.  I want some short walls around me. River fishing is a whole bunch different than lake fishing (I have fished lakes FAR more than river until the last few years).  Let me restate that:  Mississippi river fishing is a whole bunch different....


----------



## jtakeman (May 14, 2013)

Jags said:


> Jay - that is a sweet ride. I am looking to step up in boats, but I need more freeboard. I want some short walls around me. River fishing is a whole bunch different than lake fishing (I have fished lakes FAR more than river until the last few years). Let me restate that: Mississippi river fishing is a whole bunch different....


 
Yeah, These bass boats aren't kind to keeping you dry in big waves unless you stick the bow into them. I was sold on the aluminum boats with some sides to em until the boy wanted to concentrate on bass.


----------



## Jags (May 14, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Yeah, These bass boats aren't kind to keeping you dry in big waves unless you stick the bow into them. I was sold on the aluminum boats with some sides to em until the boy wanted to concentrate on bass.


 
I was big into bass as well.  It was before I had my cabin, and my little boat did a fine job on the lakes I fished.  On the sippi it still does a fine job, but I would like more boat sticking out of the water.  That - and I graduated to walleye.


----------



## Lake Girl (May 17, 2013)

I'm jealous, we just lost the ice off the lake on Monday - in time for the opener this weekend.   Lake Bemidji (MN) was still mostly iced over for the opener there last weekend.  

I'm waiting a bit on the kayaks... water is still too dang cold


----------

